#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Дмитрий Ивахненко (Ассаджи) в Москве

## Lena Pinchevskaya

Дмитрий возвращается с конференции в Таиланде и побудет в Москве какое-то время. Завтра (10 июня) в 14:30 он будет в гостях в Дальмасе. Желающие послушать впечатления и пообщаться - приходите (будет чай и вероятно медитация) 
 :Smilie: 
http://dalma.ru/we.html

----------

AlekseyE (10.05.2009), Ersh (10.05.2009), Tiop (09.05.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

Июня или мая т.е. сегодня? не поняла ...

----------


## Tiop

Сегодня

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (10.05.2009)

----------

